# SHANGHAI. The Oriental Pearl.



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Shanghai. The Oriental Pearl.


Travel to Shangai with me


Skyline of Pudong is a most popular Shanghai photo





















Lujiazui Finance and Trade Zone, Pudong











The Shanghai World Financial Center and the Jin Mao Tower











A view from the Jin Mao Tower











The Oriental Pearl TV Tower











Pudong New Area































The Oriental Pearl Tower at night











The Bund at night





















Nanjing Road is the main shopping street of Shanghai



















































The Bund































Shanghai Ferry





















Huangpu River





















A view from the Huangpu River





















Shanghai taxi











Shanghai street































Shanghai Old City





























































Mid-lake Pavilion Tea House


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice shots!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool shots of this great city!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!

Are these buildings from the 19th or 20th century that were made to look older (like mock-Tudors in the UK)?

They're really nice.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

RobertWalpole said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Are these buildings from the 19th or 20th century that were made to look older (like mock-Tudors in the UK)?
> 
> They're really nice.


I think they are fairly recent buildings made to look old.

EDIT: The temples nearby are historic buildings though some with several hundred years of history.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Shanghai is looking great.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

excellent


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Shanghai Pudong International Airport











Shanghai Maglev Train


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Radisson Hotel Shanghai New World


----------



## mmystc (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mmystc (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic shots of Shanghai. I didn't think much of Shanghai before but you've really shown a wonderful and vibrant city here!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Shanghai, Sergey


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful, very nice photos from Shanghai, Sergey


Thanks, my friend :cheers1:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the amazing photos....the new complementing the old....


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Longhua Temple


----------



## The Hannibal (Jul 21, 2011)

Great city & Historic


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

!!!!

W o w !!!!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Brilliant photos here, Sergey. Having observed many photo threads of Shanghai all over SSC I have set an ultimate goal in my life for the time being - visiting Shanghai. I have been to Guangzhou and Shenzhen recently and I was stunned. It was amazing to see how China is managing its cities which already look more modern and just more exciting than anything anywhere. Seeing all these photos of Shanghai in SSC makes me think that it will be something even more than that. Greatest city in the world? Perhaps?


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Pansori said:


> Brilliant photos here, Sergey. Having observed many photo threads of Shanghai all over SSC I have set an ultimate goal in my life for the time being - visiting Shanghai. I have been to Guangzhou and Shenzhen recently and I was stunned. It was amazing to see how China is managing its cities which already look more modern and just more exciting than anything anywhere. Seeing all these photos of Shanghai in SSC makes me think that it will be something even more than that. Greatest city in the world? Perhaps?


I agree. Shanghai is one of the most interesting cities in the world. I will definitely be back there again.


----------



## gonza04 (Jan 2, 2011)

It is an impressive city! buildings are very original, very oriental detail indeed.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Chinese Grand Prix at Shanghai International Circuit*
April 15, 2012


----------



## Winged Robot (Feb 24, 2011)

The love the Aurora building. It's shape and color are just awesome.


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Waow I miss shanghai so much now!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*QIBAO. April 2012*


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

VERY amazing city i like it.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*QIBAO. April 2012*


----------



## jamieb010 (Jul 9, 2012)

I honestly expected this city to be much more chaotic... 
Anyway, nice pics of an amzing city!


----------

